# Kontakt (only) Crashes Cubase - SSD/USB Overload(?)



## Heledir (Mar 29, 2021)

Hello,

Ever since moving my samples from an HDD to and SSD (Samsung T7 (without fingerprint scanner) 2TB) Kontakt has been crashing on me. I've batch resaved pretty much all instruments, reinstalled the instruments that particularly cause it to crash, made sure the USB ports aren't going into sleep mode, made sure the T7 firmware is updated, and pretty much anything else I've been able to come across... 

But nothing has worked.

Particularly it seems to happen with NI's piano libraries with the pedal down (though I've had it happen with Spitfire's Tundra, Harp, Andy Findon Kitbag, Elysium Harp (never moved but installed onto SSD) and decidedly more). The samples will start cutting out, disk % goes red (though stays at 0), then after a few moments, _every_ USB device will shut down, and Kontakt/Cubase crashes (though it also happens in stand-alone Kontakt).

So it seems to me like some kind of overload. Yet it only happens with Kontakt. I can stream whole orchestras of off the SSD through EW Play, use any number of Engine instruments - and really many of my Kontakt instruments as well. But one NI piano with the pedal down will (most consistently) cause everything to crash. When the samples were still on HDD this never happened.

So I'm baffled and eagerly looking for help. Since Native Instrument's support system is non-existent, I thought I'd ask here.

I've added a bunch of the Kontakt 5/6 and Cubase crash logs. Maybe someone can read those and see what's up.

Thanks!


----------



## Reggiemantra (Apr 5, 2021)

This has also happened to me.

I also have Samsung T7SSD - things improved after full format but now crashing again. Try putting everything on internal drive - I have tried everything else.

Let me know if you find a solution.


----------



## DJames (Jul 23, 2021)

Oh, dear... I also have a Samsung T7 2TB and Cubase will crash out of nowhere about every 20 minutes or so. I can't figure out what it is. I will try to move my libraries to the internal drive and if that helps.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jul 23, 2021)

I have a similar situation, but with different drives. You might check Kontakt's CPU usage during idle time. Sometimes on my machine that goes beyond 100% and then it freezes/crashes. It will crash VEP or your DAW or both.


----------



## DJames (Jul 25, 2021)

For me, it's both my Intel GPU and Radeon GPU that hit 100% at the point it crashes.


----------



## Secret Soundworks (Aug 28, 2021)

Have any of you found a solution? I also have a T7 1 TB (without fingerprint reader) and while it worked fine on my old PC, on my new laptop when I installed Kontakt now and ran various libraries this keeps happening. I'm on Kontakt 6.6, full version, running the samples of the T7 external SSD. Happens both with batch resaved and non batch resaved samples, various libraries from different devs, so its not isolated to one library. After about 10-20 minutes of using the library, it starts dropping out and Studio One crashes, saying Kontakt caused the crash, and I get an error in Windows saying the USB device was not recognized + I have to uninstall the disk and restart my system or reinstall usb drivers for the usb port to stop displaying the error when the drive is plugged in and for it to recognize the SSD again. 

I'm pretty sure the port itself is not faulty, this is a new laptop, so it seems to be some sort of problem specifically between Kontakt and the T7 SSD I guess when streaming the samples. Will try it with SINE running off the SSD if it does that too


----------

